# Coach vs Dooney



## merika

I dropped by TJMaxx a few hours ago and saw some Coach bags for sale there.  I also saw a few Dooney and Bourke.  Somehow, even browsing the websites of both Coach and Dooney I seem to be attracted more by Dooneys because they come in lots of different styles and colors.

Coach has much less variety in styles than Dooney, or so it seems to me.  Anyone for or against?


----------



## chodessa

Definitely go for the coach.
Never saw a Dooney and Burke that wowed me.....


----------



## photoobsessive

coach. dooney? not so much.


----------



## photoobsessive

btw, go to a REAL Coach boutique, then tell us what you think.


----------



## Stophle

I prefer Coach. I've only gotten one Dooney and that was off of QVC. It was the only one I ever saw that I liked.


----------



## merika

photoobsessive said:


> btw, go to a REAL Coach boutique, then tell us what you think.



Have done.  I've been to the Coach boutiques at several malls around the neighbourhood, and Macys and Nordstroms also. Not very impressed with what was available...

I'm not saying that Dooney is better productwise, but it seems that they have a better selection of styles and colors.

This impression is by looking at the websites, not by going to the stores or Macys/Nordstroms which have a large collection of both brands.


----------



## Aslan

I have to agree with the OP and say that it looks like to me that Dooney has more variety than Coach. However, this is not enough to make me prefer Dooney over Coach because, in my opinion, Coach has styles that are more classic and beautiful. I like some Dooney styles, but I prefer Coach.

(Btw, I own both a Dooney and a Coach, zip-top tassel tote and Chelsea hobo).


----------



## kore

I don't really prefer one over the other, but they kind of appeal to different markets. DB has a lot of "younger" (juvenile?) styles, where Coach tends to have more of a classic look. Also, the colors and variety change from season to season for both brands.


----------



## merika

bchleo said:


> I have to agree with the OP and say that it looks like to me that Dooney has more variety than Coach. However, this is not enough to make me prefer Dooney over Coach because, in my opinion, Coach has styles that are more classic and beautiful. I like some Dooney styles, but I prefer Coach.
> 
> (Btw, I own both a Dooney and a Coach, zip-top tassel tote and Chelsea hobo).



True.  I like most of the Coach styles which are very classic.  I'm just mourning the fact that there are not very many different styles.  

I.e. The  shoulder tote, the gallery tote, the hobo, the flap with the big buckle, the duffle and the pouch..they've added a satchel style now which looks nice...and the Carly and the Legacy and that's about it.  The colors change with each season but the silhouettes remain much the same.

Dooney does come in juvenile colors, but on their website for each kind of bag there are about 10-15 different styles to choose from.  So sometimes I just prefer a different shaped bag than the prevalent Coach tote/hobo or duffel.

Just thinking that I have more of a choice.


----------



## Virginia

i prefer Coach over Dooney


----------



## theglamorous

I like coach.


----------



## TRAVIS2006

Coach seems so much more classy. Though Dooneys Pebbled Leather Goods are Lovely. I was at TJMAXX and saw a Dooney Cles like thing for $19!! I should have had my cousin got me it on his discount. Oh they also had Cavalli Shades for $10!!!


----------



## azyuwish

Coach over Dooney.   I've had three Coach and 2 Dooney's.  I'm selling both of my Dooney's on eBay and one Coach I've got at consignment shop, but keeping my other two Coach mini-hobos which I will nevah part with!

BTW, I love your Shiva/Nataraj.   Are you a Shiva devotee?


----------



## merika

azyuwish said:


> BTW, I love your Shiva/Nataraj.   Are you a Shiva devotee?



I admire Asian art and my avatar is a pencil sketch I made of a bronze Nataraj Statue.  I'm not a Shiva devotee, but this drawing hangs on my living room wall.


----------



## alanaofthebay

I only own one D&B bag I bought off of QVC.  I know the canvas and vachetts are reminiscent of LV, which I also own, but the D&B comes in a really pretty blue color you don't see often.


----------



## Aslan

alanaofthebay, you are very pretty and so is your bag!


----------



## DesignerElla

medhavini said:


> True.  I like most of the Coach styles which are very classic.  I'm just mourning the fact that there are not very many different styles.
> 
> I.e. The  shoulder tote, the gallery tote, the hobo, the flap with the big buckle, the duffle and the pouch..they've added a satchel style now which looks nice...and the Carly and the Legacy and that's about it.  The colors change with each season but the silhouettes remain much the same.
> 
> Dooney does come in juvenile colors, but on their website for each kind of bag there are about 10-15 different styles to choose from.  So sometimes I just prefer a different shaped bag than the prevalent Coach tote/hobo or duffel.
> 
> Just thinking that I have more of a choice.



What do you mean, they have sooooooooooooo many satchels!!! Pocket, yet more styles with different pockets, no pockets, siggie, leather, big, small, wide, TALL!... and different colours!

I know what you mean about Dooney. With them, it's mix and match with shape and colour and type of leather and many different signatures. But I cut a lot of them out, almost all the sig, for being jeuvenile, all the bright colours, and all the too long straps or older looking bags, or boring-who-cares shapes, then personally I cut out small bags...

I love Coach because of the classic looks (and the price).

I do have two Dooneys, which I love, because they stand alone being stylish, even though I don't care about the name. I'm like really wanting to carry them! I'm in no way anti-Dooney. I want a third: an Ostrich in wheat, not sure which shape though! (You see, you're right!)

My current shapes are the zip dome satchel, large, and the large flap bag (it reminds me of a birkin-like bag without copying it one bit!) THOSE are REALLY sophisticated and classic! So you CAN find that!! I need to take photos, that reminds me.. 

They're both in All Weather Leather by the way, which is another great thing. This leather just MEANT for rain. AND CHEAP. Makes me feel so good. I even just bought one in Winter White! I BOUGHT WHITE! $200 + pre-treated. Good for a first white bag.

So Dooney's OKAY, but I love Coach!


----------



## Luv Classics

*Although I own both Coach and Dooney, I prefer Dooney.  I have to disagree, if you check the Dooney site, there are WAAAYYY more selections and IMO they have plenty of CLASSIC bags.*


----------



## crazybagaddict

I have a lot of both. Dooney is fun because their bags come in different colors, and they're less expensive relative to the Coach bags. 

However, I prefer Coach because the quality is better and style is more clean/classic. And since I'm not in my teens or early 20s, Dooney's new patterns are just too over the top for me.


----------



## shortsexychica

I work for TJ Maxx and for Thanksgiving we had lots of Coach's and Dooney's. neither brand it better but I would have to agree that Dooney has lots more designs and colors. Although I love Coach just as well, I prefer my Dooney's  I just picked this one up yesterday





and this is one I've had forever





I see more of the same style of Coach where I live and very different styles and colors of D&B's. To each it's own though


----------



## ItsMyWorld

Im really not a fan of either of those brands. They just seem so average and kind of "blah". Without seeing the styles, I'd lean more towards Coach simply because they make quality bags and they have more classic styles.


----------



## purly

Dooney is more of a southerner thing, carried by women south of the mason dixon line. That is to say, when I'm in the south I see it everywhere.


----------



## shortsexychica

purly said:


> Dooney is more of a southerner thing, carried by women south of the mason dixon line. That is to say, when I'm in the south I see it everywhere.




you do have a very good point. I live in Tennessee and that's mostly what's here


----------



## ETenebris

I like Coach much better than Dooney.  And Dooney only guarantees their bags for a year.  Coach guarantees for a lifetime.  Coach seems more "upscale" to me, as well.


----------



## bvbirdygirl

i like coach better, dooney copies lv way too much...


----------



## niseixtenshi

I prefer Coach. Dooney looks too "teenager-y"...in my opinion.


----------



## kristabelle33

I prefer Coach.  I have one Dooney denim bag that i love for the Summer.  Otherwise, I'd buy Coach before Dooney.  Definitely go to the Coach Boutique or online.


----------



## BeBeStyle

Coach over dooney.  Dooney is very cute, but feels too young for '_me_'...Not everyone feels that way, and that is fine, just speaking  for me.


----------



## Bethy

I own bags from both designers, but I have 1 Dooney bag and like 15 Coach bags.


----------



## Vintage Leather

My grandmother used to say that Dooney was the only real purse.  My mother rebelled by buying Coach.  I have a mix of both.  I like Dooney logos better, and they can survive rough treatment.  Coach leather feels better.


----------



## vmasterz

chodessa said:


> Definitely go for the coach.
> Never saw a Dooney and Burke that wowed me.....



ditto...for some reason D&B doesnt really appeal to me..but for it others it may


----------



## seirin

coach definitely. i'm 21 and dooney is too young for me -_-"
so far havent seen any dooney that i like at all


----------



## Vicky2007

I am not both coach and d&B fan and will never be.


----------



## Sternchen

I've always preferred COACH over D&B.


----------



## Jillian Dollars

I don't own either but have given both as gifts.  To me, it all depends on the bag.  Both have styles that I like and don't like.  I think its kind of silly to rule out an entire brand - especially brands like Coach and Dooney that each offer a wide variety of styles.  Yes, some Dooneys are "too young" for me but some of the Coach bags feel "too young" for me as well.  Both lines have some bags that look gaudy to me and some that look boring.  But both brands also have several bags that I think look classy, some I find interesting, some I find classic.  

I never dismiss an entire brand after seeing a few styles that I don't like or don't suit me because I may be missing out on something great down the road.


----------



## xxsillyx

Between the 2, I rather get a Coach. Just me though.


----------



## kathyrose

I think TJMaxx and Marshalls tend to have more D&B than Coach usually. At least the ones I go to does.


----------



## BabyK

I'm not really interested in either... not for a while at least.  I have 2 Coach limited edition bags.. the Gramercy collection (2 kelly bags, one blk and one wheat), which I do love and will never party with.  Got them like 7 years ago.  And I have to old classic bags (got as gifts maybe 10 yrs ago) that are collecting major dust.  And I have one Dooney bag (baby blue color) that I got from an outlet 5 yrs ago.  I may have carried it twice.  But other than my 2 kelly bags, I'm not too interested in Coach bags nor Dooney.  But if I were to pick one I like better, I guess I would say Coach.


----------



## ViciousBliss

so i have some of each, and i think they're nice in different ways. 

not all of DB is "childish" or whatever, although i can see where people get off saying that, as some of their patterns are simpley goofy... tacky sometimes! remember the wiener bag? esh, anyway...

i love coach and will be a coach girl forever, but DB is the only other brand i'm currently willing to spend money on. my cat killed my brand new kooba, and has never touched my all weather leather. i'm not willing to sacrafice so much money just to have it ruined, so from afar, i will admire others more expensive bags, and continue to relish in the comfort of my own price range and taste. Dooney & Bourke DO make classy bags (although sometimes you really have to look) if you go to a factory store, you'll have NO PROBLEM AT ALL determining what is kiddish and what isn't. they have all different strokes for all different folks. 

dooney is durable, cute, and fit certain ppls lifestyles  !

Coach is more timeless, but less versitile maybe when it comes to choices of what to buy??? 

mine aren't childish are they???:


----------



## =D Katy =D

I guess it depends on your still of clothing and age etc.
For me dooney.


----------



## starstelle

I own both.. and like both for different reasons. Dooney & Bourke is my fav... but just slightly! 
I agree that the Dooneys have more of a variety than Coach.


----------



## pompilit

ViciousBliss said:


> so i have some of each, and i think they're nice in different ways.
> 
> not all of DB is "childish" or whatever, although i can see where people get off saying that, as some of their patterns are simpley goofy... tacky sometimes! remember the wiener bag? esh, anyway...
> 
> i love coach and will be a coach girl forever, but DB is the only other brand i'm currently willing to spend money on. my cat killed my brand new kooba, and has never touched my all weather leather. i'm not willing to sacrafice so much money just to have it ruined, so from afar, i will admire others more expensive bags, and continue to relish in the comfort of my own price range and taste. Dooney & Bourke DO make classy bags (although sometimes you really have to look) if you go to a factory store, you'll have NO PROBLEM AT ALL determining what is kiddish and what isn't. they have all different strokes for all different folks.
> 
> dooney is durable, cute, and fit certain ppls lifestyles  !
> 
> Coach is more timeless, but less versitile maybe when it comes to choices of what to buy???
> 
> mine aren't childish are they???:


 
Very well said!  ITA.  And your Dooney's aren't childish at all.  I think they're great, stylish bags.


----------



## Aslan

What's up with bumping up all these threads/countering negative opinions? Dooney has it's own subforum; start fresh and anew.


----------



## court811

I think Coach leather is much better than Dooney's and I think the Coach boutiques and SA's are nicer than Dooney's boutiques and SA's.


----------



## HauteMama

Overall, I think the whole idea of one brand "VERSUS" another brand is terrible. Some people are wedded to certain brands, others to certain styles, still others to whatever catches their attention. All brands are equal when viewed through the eyes of the people who prefer them, and none is better or worse.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

The Coach scribble collection is something I would consider for the "younger" girls as well...I LOVE both.  I have 1 Coach and 1 Dooney and love them both.  It surprises me to see how passionate every one is about this topic!  Kinda funny!  SO HAPPY to finally see the DB fans!


----------



## elli

I like Coach better, but I also love D&B.


----------



## mcb100

*Dooney's fine but I think that Coach is better. Idk why, I've just always liked their bags a bit better than D&B bags.*


----------



## ViciousBliss

i think it depends, bag to bag.


----------



## caxe

I prefer Dooney & Bourke over Coach. 

More variety.


----------



## angelica

I can't compare the two.  It's hard to make a comparison because the leathers and materials are so different.  They are both good quality but I really can't compare the entire brands to each other.


----------



## Novbunnie

coach > dooney & bourke


----------



## *heypursegirl*

I carried Coach for years (okay...decades) and a couple of years ago purchased a Dooney. I came away liking Dooney much more although I have styles in both Coach and Dooney that I adore. Both also have styles I can't stand. Sadly, I don't live anywhere near a Coach boutique or outlet and worse still my favorite ebay sellers (personal shoppers) have been banned for life from Coach (thank you Coach for cutting off my trusted supply chain). That said, Coach can take a flying leap and I will stick with Dooney when I need a mid-range every day handbag. I can find my favorite Dooney styles at Macys or Dillard and the Coach styles at either of those stores suck.


----------



## KatsBags

I have styles in both Coach and Dooney that I adore. Both also have styles I can't stand.

That would be me, as well...even with my LV's. But then handbags just make me happy  I can get just as excited because of a "no name" bag I buy at Macy's as I can with LV, Coach or Dooney.


----------



## jube0506

You know, I have quite a few Coach bags, but no D&B.  The other day when I was shopping, I came across this nice bucket bag and it was a D&B.  I think this bucket bag is really adorable.  I didn't buy it as I had just bought a Coach.  I also saw their Annalisa Leather bag and so far, that's my fave D&B.  Maybe I'll get it in the future when my shopping ban is over!


----------



## glitter8188

coach > dooney

i mean, consider coach's accessories and what not


----------



## Jenna1983

The way I've looked at Coach vs. Dooney & Bourke is that Coach seems to cater more towards the older "young" generation whereas Dooney is more the younger 15-21 year old range.


----------



## SonyaPhi

I don't know.


----------



## digby723

I've got 3 D&B's and 4 Coaches...I love them both equally  I love that D&B is a AWL so, if it rains, I don't have to worry about it, and, it was my first designer purse, what started this obsession!! I tend to use my dooneys when I want some color (I have the pink IT bag and a small pink heart bag) and the coach bags when I want something less flashy


----------



## princesslisa

i love coach way more than dooney


----------



## mr.dooney

btw ... coach vs. dooney... 

~no available option~


----------



## ltwuelfing

a lot of the d&b styles seem to be attracting the younger crowd with funky colors and patterns... then again, coach seems to be advertising a lot of very colorful purses too...

... i prefer the coach ones tho...


----------



## Kimmi

I think both have some really nice styles/colours and both have some scary bags, but that goes for every line of bags.  No coach in my closet right now  , I used to have a gorgeous black one but I used it till it fell apart.  I have a Dooney AWL and I love that it can get wet;  I walked right through a sprinkler today without batting an eye!


----------



## xtanne12386

merika said:


> I dropped by TJMaxx a few hours ago and saw some Coach bags for sale there. I also saw a few Dooney and Bourke. Somehow, even browsing the websites of both Coach and Dooney I seem to be attracted more by Dooneys because they come in lots of different styles and colors.
> 
> Coach has much less variety in styles than Dooney, or so it seems to me. Anyone for or against?


 

1st off, I LOVE TJ MAXX!!!!   
I ve never bought a dooney or coach there..I did just see a coach there. it was a white duffle with gold leather trim..but it was so evening looking so i didnt buy it.

Coach and dooney...I have both...
I love the coach canvas, it holds up real well...Mine shows no sign of wear...I do love my leather handle, it is snake skin 

But if u are going with all leather..Go for the dooney...
Or even a fun ice pop covered bag...Dooney is the way to go...


----------



## DBFan

I think that Dooney is appealing to a younger crowd. While Coach attracts a more sophisticated, mature crowd. This is true for certain styles. I believe that the Classic Dooney bags are appealing to an older audience while the Hampton styles and patchwork styles attract a younger crowd. I personally like both for different reasons.


----------



## stacmck

Vicky2007 said:


> I am not both coach and d&B fan and will never be.



I know this is an old post, but posts like this annoy me. It contributes nothing to this thread. 

I prefer Coach, although I do have a couple Dooneys.


----------



## handbag helen

stacmck said:


> I know this is an old post, but posts like this annoy me. It contributes nothing to this thread.
> 
> I prefer Coach, although I do have a couple Dooneys.


 
I think this was posted before the dooney forum opened. But I know what you mean.


----------



## beachgurl_1988

I don't know, I really think that I prefer Coach to Dooney & Bourke. I seems that Dooney either has really really small purses, or they have huge ones that could fit a small child inside of them. I also don't like a lot of their prints, I think some look too busy. The bumblebee and Popsicle ones are cute, but a little too juvenile. I also get a little discouraged because I am a big person and Dooney & Bourke tends to have small strap drops on their purses. Plus, I think Coach is a little bit cheaper. But, to each it's own. I will say that I prefer Dooney and Bourke over Louis Vitton and other such designers.

Lets Duke it out girls! :boxing:Coach or Dooney?


----------



## vanojr9

I like Coach better, but I think the OP is right to point out that Dooney has more variety than Coach.  Coach does recycle the same styles year after year, but I like to think of them as classic and tried and true rather than repetitious.  I think Dooney's variety actually turns me off to the brand a little bit - it seems like no style sticks around long, esp. now that AWL is gone.  I don't want to pay 300+ for a bag with no staying power.  Plus I just like the leather on Coach bags better, and I'm a fan of leather bags.


----------



## chitchatgo

I like dooney better than coach.  I wanted to like coach so much because so non-monogrammed styles are decent.  Their prices have increased quite a bit these past years, and I don't think their quality has improved proportionally.  For the current price on some of their bags, I always ended up buying a premium designer bag.


----------



## vivi24

chodessa said:


> Definitely go for the coach.
> Never saw a Dooney and Burke that wowed me.....


 
I totally agree!


----------



## latuya02

im not going to lie to you ladies...

I am fond of both Coach and Dooney, i own a couple of bags from both of em. Couldnt live with out em. 
Though i will admitt that i bought a dooney first.
I go crazy for both of them


----------



## ValleyO

I'm not a true devotee to either brand, but I much prefer Coach to Dooney. I will not carry a bag from a brand you can buy on a home shopping network ush: Even on a lot of their leather bags they find it neccessary to add some gaudy detail- overall I think Coach shows more contraint. The only Dooney I've ever really been able to stand is the leather hobo with a clip across the front.


----------



## MrsLinas

I prefer Coach over Dooney..IMO Dooney styles are too juvenile for my taste now that I'm older.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Im more in  with Coach. BUT, I  the color options Dooney has. 
I have both...and  allllll of my bags


----------



## PsychoBagLady

I am a fan of leather purses. Unfortunately, neither D&B nor Coach seem to have the variety of styles and shapes in leather as they did in the early nineties/ late eighties. I'm not a fan of designer logos plastered all over anything I wear or carry and the majority of both of their collections are signature ridden. It just seems gaudy to me, but that's just my opinion. I love the original D&B AWL! (Bring it back D&B!!!) So, based on the available styles in leather from D&B & Coach that suit my conservative taste, I choose D&B. The Alto collection is beautiful!


----------



## Kansashalo

I like the leather bags primarily of both lines - Dooney (Alto) and from Coach (Legacy).  I'm eyeballing the Dooney leather tassel bag right now.

Unfortunately  my wallet loves nice handbags so there isn't a competition for my $$$$!


----------



## scarlett_2005

I prefer Coach. Dooney has just never appealed to me.


----------



## KymAnn

I prefer Coach. I have 1 Dooney bag. It is one of the QVC Today special value bags. The one that looks like the IT satchel but is not done in multicolored logo. I got the black one. I do love it....especially since it has the blue inside fabric and the heart zipper pull. From what I understand only the waitlisted ones the first time around as Today special vales were like that. I could be wrong. Anyway, it's a great bag!


----------



## handbag helen

I live near a Coach outlet so I think that makes it easier for me. If I had access to dooney at discount prices I think I would have more than 2.


----------



## inch37

I have a few dooneys but have switched to coach so can I ask here what happen to our coach page I MISS it ...


----------



## Shopstomuch

This is so subjective, I have owned both, but far more Dooney's than Coach's as Coach's purses just tended to bore me personally.  I never really found them different than other leather purses too much.  Yes, some of the new stuff has a different look to it and Coach, like Dooney really needed to up their fashion profile and trendiness.  I do think that Dooney tends to follow LV trends a lot more than others though.


----------



## gabz

I loooooove Coach, but for the fall season, m v unimpressed w the styles. cant wait 2 c dooneys offerings when they come out.


----------



## cherll

i love coach but never paid much attention to dooney, is there  big price difference?  i still luv my coach bags though


----------



## firewalkerko

I have 2 Dooneys & many more Coach.  I love the Coach bags because they are more classic and I find the Dooney stiff & heavy.


----------



## angelica

cherll said:


> i love coach but never paid much attention to dooney, is there big price difference? i still luv my coach bags though


 
Dooneys usually cost less and I feel the quality is about the same.  I like both brands, as well as LV.


----------



## ReRe

I have both, I just buy what I like.


----------



## Oh Donna!

Coach has more classic bags that will last forever.  I started out with Dooney years and years ago.  But they started getting very juvenile in their designs.  I for one do not want bags with popsicles or hearts or cowboy hats on them.  So I ventured into Coach. oh sure, Coach had their mistakes too, but I knew I could go in there anytime and buy an amazing leather bag that will least forever for under $500.00.

Dooney once was THE premier designer bag company that everyone wanted a bag from.  The classic designs and great leather were never duplicated.  AWL2 is crap compared to the leather of 10 years ago.

After all the bag phases I have been thru over the past few years, I came full circle back to.....COACH.


----------



## keodi

Oh Donna! said:


> Coach has more classic bags that will last forever. I started out with Dooney years and years ago. But they started getting very juvenile in their designs. I for one do not want bags with popsicles or hearts or cowboy hats on them. So I ventured into Coach. oh sure, Coach had their mistakes too, but I knew I could go in there anytime and buy an amazing leather bag that will least forever for under $500.00.
> 
> Dooney once was THE premier designer bag company that everyone wanted a bag from. The classic designs and great leather were never duplicated. AWL2 is crap compared to the leather of 10 years ago.
> 
> After all the bag phases I have been thru over the past few years, I came full circle back to.....COACH.


good point donna!


----------



## seedvila

I am a big fan of the magnetic closure which is offered on some Dooney bags, mainly totes.  I don't particularly care for the "whimsical" patterns such as popsicles, candy, etc. that have come out this year.  I just got into Coach this year, but have been fairly impressed so far.  I'm not a slave to logos, though.  If I like something, I'll buy it regardless who it is from.


----------



## KymAnn

cherll said:


> i love coach but never paid much attention to dooney, is there big price difference? i still luv my coach bags though


 
Dooney has some great specials on their website most of the time. I get tempted, but Coach is a better deal for me since there is an outlet about an hour and a half away. That's definetly not too far to drive for a great deal on a handbag!!


----------



## Coachnut

I have not read through this thread, but it really isn't fair comparing any brands of bags. It is like someone that likes apples but not oranges, it doesn't mean that oranges aren't good, just that someone doesn't prefer the taste, Same is true for all brands of bags.


----------



## paintednightsky

I find it kinda funny how there is some snobbery over brands.  Like how people who like coach will be snobby over d and b, those who like lv over coach, and those who like hermes over lv.  It's just plain stupid to me how people feel the need to belittle people who like a certain brand by saying their brand is better but then have someone else belittle them again with their "higher" brand, kinda like karma what goes around comes around..  I buy what brands I like and I have to say I like some styles on some brands but I think some styles in some brands are plain ugly.  You can say I like a bit of everything and I think both brands have cute bags I like.


----------



## Aurelia

I have both Coach's and Dooney's, so I like both brands.  But, if I had to pick... I guess I'll go with Coach.  

My Dooney's are fun and colorful (you're right Dooney's do come in more styles and colors), but my (non-monogramed) Coach bags I can take almost anywhere, into almost any situation, and they look "appropriate", know what I mean?  Not saying D&B is inappropritate LOL!  Just saying that Coach is more versatile I guess?  More classic?  But there are classic D&B's to. 

Coach is just known more their classic style, which appeals to me more than fun and colorful styles, on a practical level.


----------



## mitchellryan

i think it's interesting to point out a little known fact, passed on to me.  one of the founders of dooney and bourke (the d of d&b) worked for coach at one time. he worked in their workshop in new york. he had firsthand access to all the equipment and techniques they had developed over the then thirty years they'd been operating.  one night he scribbled down all the serial numbers on all the equipment in the workshop and left the company. a little while later, dooney and bourke was born.  

now i know this doesn't prove the supremacy of one brand over another, but it definitely is something for the gossip chain.


----------



## Keane Fan

Coach is a lot more classy.. D&B seems to have some childish designs.. and I am 16  lol


----------



## Peachy2000

I have both. I cannot compare either one- they are both wonderful last forever bags (if well taken care of) I carried Dooney as my first designer bag... felt so proud.  Then moved on to Coach...now back to Dooney.  I go for more classic styles and colors... all though I do own a black IT bag just for fun.  So I have to say- why compare?  Depends on your mood really- much like a pair of shoes.


----------



## JamesTKirksgirl

I considered buying a Coach not long but decided against it. Even one and their mother has one, everywhere I go I see them, they are no longer special to own. They may be on average $400, but they have become a dime a dozen IMHO.


----------



## hamstahon

my preference is Coach.  if they made a Dooney that didn't have stiff leather handles and sticky zippers, then i would consider them.  personally, i find the craftsmanship of Coach to be far superior and it has nothing to do with brand snobbery.


----------



## tifanywang

Coach. It is alot more classic. Many of their styles are able to be kept around longer, and not just a trend.

Plus, just like Keane Fan mentioned, Dooney and Bourke's designs are a bit childish. To me, their designs are either too childish, too old fashioned, or grandma-ish. 

But hey, don't get me wrong, I am also outgrowing my Coach stage.. need me some Gucci's , Bottega Veneta, etc.

Ah, am I going to be bashed on now for my opinions.


----------



## PsychoBagLady

tifanywang said:


> Coach. It is alot more classic. Many of their styles are able to be kept around longer, and not just a trend.
> 
> Plus, just like Keane Fan mentioned, Dooney and Bourke's designs are a bit childish. To me, their designs are either too childish, too old fashioned, or grandma-ish.
> 
> But hey, don't get me wrong, I am also outgrowing my Coach stage.. need me some Gucci's , Bottega Veneta, etc.
> 
> Ah, am I going to be bashed on now for my opinions.


 
Absolutely not. The purpose of the thread is to state your opinion! We're on here to have fun. Gucci's? Bottega Veneta? You go girl!


----------



## Think2Day

Hate Dooney. Coach is much better.

I'm starting to not like Coach as much. Pricier bags attract me more. ush: Not saying I like bags just because of their price tag, just that the bags I'm starting to like more are more pricy.


----------



## gotracey

I have plenty of both, but I usually prefer Coach because I like their leathers better.

I went through a "sick of Coach and Dooney" phase because I got tired of seeing them on every other woman I passed.

So I started buying LV, Prada, Tod's, Fendi, Lulu Guinness, Kate Spade, and Isabella Fiore.  They are very different, but I love them all.

It seems silly to love one brand to the exclusion of all others when there are soooo many to love. No snobbery, no rhyme, no reason, I just really love purses.  .


----------



## socaltrojan

Generally, I don't see the need to compare brands, because different brands suit peoples needs differently.  BUT, since ya asked, here's my opinion LOL.  

I actually started my handbag collection with Prada and Fendi and then I moved into Coach after I received a piece as a gift.  Now Coach is the bulk of my collection.  I have about 24+ pieces of Coach in a little over a year.  I think the quality of Coach leather is much better than D&B.  I personally have never seen a D&B style that I have liked and find that they are even more commonplace than Coach bags are.  So, I don't own any D&B, and no plans to get any.  

I think Coach bags are great for daily use.  They hold up really well with out the need to baby them like I often feel the need to do with my Prada and Fendi.  Also I think Coach is more of lifestyle brand than D&B, which IMO focuses more on handbags.  Coach also has a better selection of accessories including scarves, shoes, and ready to wear.  Coach also has a fragrance line and they are coming out with a cosmetic line too.  They also have more men's items.  Overall, I think that Coach actually has more range and diversity than D&B.  

In fact, I saw the D&B show on QVC this week and they were showing some new pieces.  I remember thinking hmm these have a very similar feel to the Coach Carly and Coach slim tote, without the more substantial hardware.  Anyone else feel some of the new D&B on QVC reminded them of Coach styles?


----------



## Patyjv

I like dooney better


----------



## tifanywang

Think2Day said:


> Hate Dooney. Coach is much better.
> 
> I'm starting to not like Coach as much. Pricier bags attract me more. ush: Not saying I like bags just because of their price tag, just that the bags I'm starting to like more are more pricy.


 

another BMW loving girl!! woohoo!!! =P


----------



## dr_catscan

Coach.
Classier.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

I say Coach only because I think their styles  are more classy at times and they are classic.  Dooney is becoming a little too "tweenish" for my taste.  They have really fallen off.  However, Dooney will alwas have a special place in my heart because my first designer bag was a Dooney I got when I was 16.  I still have that bag.  And THAT bag represents all that I loved about Dooney.  That was a time when the quality was much better.  As a result, that bag looks great 11 years later.


----------



## retroflashes

I would pick Coach over Dooney. I am not a dooney fan at all even when i tried finding a purse from that line to get...i couldn't find anything that interests me. like many that have said...coach has more classic styles and while dooney does too, i feel that dooney bags are either looking too 'young' or too 'old'. That's just my opinion. I remember my mom and everyone of my aunts carried old school dooney purses in the 90's when all their purses were mainly leather and it was the "it" bag. haha. And now. i see young girls carrying them too.


----------



## Ihateknockoffs

I usually prefer Coach.


----------



## chicbabacool

I don't own either but I have to say that Coach is definitely a lot classier. I see a lot of D&B and Coach bags and Coach bags are definitely classic. Multicolor monograms and the like are fun but they are sort of childish IMHO. That goes for you too LV!


----------



## mzjones6

If I had to decide on Coach or Dooney I'd go with the Coach.  Yes, D&B comes in more styles and colors than Coach, but Coach has such a classic look about it, and I love their legacy line, B-E-A-utiful bags.  I must say though that I'm partial the to the D&B Annalissa leather bags, they are gorgeous and I want one so bad in the camel color.


----------



## LUV xo LOUiS

i don't think i'd ever buy either one anymore .. but i prefer coach over dooney! .. dooney was my first desinger bag .. when i was a teenager .. and so that holds a special place in my heart -- but if i HAD to choose i'd pick coach .. a little "older" and more sophisticated!


----------



## CarlyB

I'd pick Coach. Coach has more of a variety than Dooney and appeals to all different age groups. Dooney's old designs were cute and mostly appealed to teenagers, but the new designs don't appeal to me at all. At least with Coach, there are sooo many different bags that you know look great on.


----------



## pursegirl19

I've always preferred Dooney


----------



## arm9047

I prefer dooney at the moment because of their replacement program!!!  Being in college and therefore having no money, it's just awesome for me.  I've gotten three purses in 3 years.  I find that their prices are much more reasonable.  I don't quite understand why people are saying coach is more classic looking.  I agree that Dooney has fallen off the wagon and has been making some pretty junvenile designs lately, but the signature bags are very classy looking (given the right colors).  And their leather bags stand at the same level of coach to me.  Often times the coach bags have way too much going on for me.  I have two coach bags, but to me they are more fun than practical.  That's not to say coach doesn't have practical bags that I am drawn to.  If anything, they are very even brands in my mind, with dooney having a slight edge because of the replacement program and prices.


----------



## Chanelislove

Dooney is much more classic than coach. It's for people who don't just care about brand names, but quality. People with dooney prefer not to try to scream to the world they have brand name. (The labels are much smaller)
(Yes, I own a dooney and LOVE it!)
If you just like the idea of a brand name, buy coach. If you love classis, chic, and great leather, go for dooney.


----------



## missisa07

kore said:


> I don't really prefer one over the other, but they kind of appeal to different markets. DB has a lot of "younger" (juvenile?) styles, where Coach tends to have more of a classic look. Also, the colors and variety change from season to season for both brands.


ITA.

Personally, if given a choice, I'd choose Coach over Dooney.  I'm not a fan of Dooney's lines like the bumble bee one or the one with crayon style monogram.


----------



## Chanelislove

Dooney has a variety of different styles. My favorite bag is just chocolate brown leather with kind of wheat colored stitching...it's kind of hard to describe, but it doesn't in any way scream anything like many coach bags I've encountered do.


----------



## shall

I have both coach and db.  And I love them both, but for different reasons.


----------



## BeccaLynn07

shall said:


> I have both coach and db.  And I love them both, but for different reasons.



Same. Although, I tend to lean more toward Coach, but....my Dooneys are special because I got a Dooney from my mom as my first really nice purse.


----------



## JAN!

Coach generally looks more designer to me for some reason. Dooney looks way more fun though. Overall, I like Dooney's variety. But their stuff really does not appear high-end to me at all.


----------



## nino

I remember when Dooney's were made of that AWL you could not destroy that stuff. I have had a backpack literally for years and it still looks as good as it did new. I stopped buying Dooney when they started sewing everything with that awful yellow thread. That was about the same time they stopped making them in the USA the tag that was sewn in them used to say Dooney&Burke USA and then it just said D&B.  The quality when through the floor but the price went up.  My six yr old really likes the ice cream and the hand prints she is not a big fan of the cowboy hats though oh and she liked the Bees ...but she is six. I have had the Coach bug for about 3yrs now. I am sure something else will come along and take its place remember the Aigner of the 80's. So for now Coach it is.      P.S. I'M NOT OLD late 30's


----------



## xikry5talix

I'm more into Coach and even then it has to be something really special to catch my eye.


----------



## Hoodster777

I love both brands, but Dooney has become so juvenile lately, I'm in their targeted age range (19, turning 20), but I hate the bees, popsicles, doodle, basically all the new stuff, it seems so childish.


----------



## sinniebunnie

i have both but i noticed the older coach styles 2005 and older have much softer leather than dooney. i prefer dooney because there arent that many fakes yet


----------



## sinniebunnie

also all the new coach bags are poorly made. the C's arent aligned as perfectly as they use to be. they are sloppy and cheaply made now. also the fabric feels cheaper then the older styles as well.


----------



## Gatsby

Several years ago, maybe five or more, Dooney had these beautiful bags with great leather and detailing, some had an English feel, others had this amazing leather that never shows a mark.  I am a fan of those, I still have them.  But then Dooney seemed to target a younger customer and I haven't bought a bag from them in years.  I have bought a few Coach bags recently.  They are coming out with some nice leather bags, although the nice ones are pricey.  It's not the brand, it's the individual bag, but for the past few years, it would be Coach over Dooney  Of course there are other nice ones too!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Apples to oranges.  Each is different and it's silly IMO to analyze this to death.


----------



## DiorKiss

Coach!!
Don't know, I don't like Dooney & Bourke...


----------

